
For Sunday’s launch, SpaceX to test “significantly upgraded” grid fins - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/06/for-sundays-launch-spacex-to-test-significantly-upgraded-grid-fins/
======
ChuckMcM
This is excellent, right on the heels of yesterday's launch where one of the
fins appeared to be burning off.

Titanium has 3x the melting point of aluminum, and if you add the heat
resistant covering I can imagine you could get a fin that never exceeded its
safe operating temperature all the way to the ground. Ti is also tougher than
Al so you can make a thinner fin (less drag) which should also help.

